# Excited About Coding



## akalibra (Feb 27, 2009)

After completing the required courses at Tarrant County Community College in Hurst, Texas, I passed the CPC examination in December 2008.  Now, I am eager for a position with a reputable company where there is potential for growth and development of my skills.

I have 10 years experience in the insurance industry, and; have been employeed in several different capacities such as a claims examiner, auditor, investigator, and training specialist. I have extensive knowledge of ICD-9, CPC, HCPCS, and the universal billing forms. (CMS-1500 formerly the HCFA, UB-04 formerly UB-92) Currently, I am excited about obtaining a position in Dallas/Fort Worth where I can utilize my medical coding talents.

For future employers, I have posted my resume to the job-site for you to reference or you can contact me at the following email address: Akalibra@sbcglobal.net 

Ericka Smallwood


----------

